# Phrase based woodwind / flute VST or Kontakt instr. recommendation please



## Bluebeat444 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi Folks.
Got spoiled with using Session guitarist series and Session drummer from NI. Looking for a similar standalone plugin or Kontakt woodwind instrument. Western concert flute or even ethnic Indian flute or similar. 
Here is a general idea of what I want:
instrument that would have pre recorded phrasings and workflow similar to Session guitarist, but unlike session guitarist be able to pick up / purchase more "phrases" in the future (hopefully). These phrases must be able follow midi Chord track (as Session guit. does). Not so much for live playing, but for fill-ins and small sections. If I knew how to play, I would just use almost anything, as most instruments these days have decent sound. But my playing skills are very rudimental, therefore phrases must be actual "sections" that would feel as a player would play... similar to guitar phrases of Session guitarist.

Are there such things in the wild, or not yet?

Thank you for your input!


----------

